# boeken (weapons)



## Cata Marca

Hello.

This is the 3rd forum I was recommend to go to. I am frustrated in searching for a translation into Spanish of a type of blunt (no blade) weapon called a Broeken in English. 

There is no context because it is just one of many other names of weapons on a list. The only thing for certain is that it is somewhat like a club - no blade, and blunt. 

Can anyone help me....please.


----------



## HKK

Are you sure about the English word? I can't find it on Google. How would it be pronounced?

"Broeken" means "pairs of trousers" in Dutch. A word ending in -en is quite unlikely to be singular, since -en is a plural suffix 

As for the weapon you describe, there's a number of words that cover it, for example the beautiful word "ploertendoder", but I've never heard "broeken" for it.


----------



## Lopes

Is it 'broeken' or 'boeken'?


----------



## Freston

Well, the OP seems to want it translated into Spanish. Ploertendoder isn't gonna help much then. 
Ook al is het een mooi woord ;-), net als 'goedendag'.


----------



## Cata Marca

Lopes said:


> Is it 'broeken' or 'boeken'?


 

Oh, yes, you are rightT It is Boeken...I misspelled it, so sorry. I had been looking for this word for so many hours that it made me dizzy. 

Do you know of a weapon by this name?  I need a Spanish translation for it, but if not know, a description of it would really be helpful.

I appreciate any insight you can offer me. Thank you.


----------



## kapoen

Hey, you got me wondering myself, it never heard about it. Is it something of the Middle Ages like 'goededag'?


----------



## jazyk

> Oh, yes, you are rightT It is Boeken...I misspelled it, so sorry. I had been looking for this word for so many hours that it made me dizzy.



The only Dutch _boeken_ I know means _books_.


----------



## Iseut

Well... I'm just studying Dutch... but for sure it means books... so maybe you misspelled.


----------



## Mimi2005

I know the Dutch word "broek" (singular), apart from "trousers", can also point to a type of weapon. Another word for it in Dutch is "kulas" (in French "culasse" or Italian "culaccio"). It is a part of a canon.


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,*

*Without any further context or an illustration or something that might help us, this thread is going nowhere.*

*If somebody might find an image, a picture or a drawing, please pm me.*

*May I remind everybody that the original question was about something that "is somewhat like a club - no blade, and blunt". *


*For now, this thread is closed.*

*Groetjes,*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------

